# [Off] J'essaye d'arreter

## Biloute

Bonjour. Je suis Vincent et je suis Windolic!

***(et l'auditoire répondit d'un air patibulaire)***

-"Bonjour Vincent!"

Ca fait 6 mois que j'ai arreté d'en prendre et gentoo m'a toujours aidé à m'en passer.

Seulement voilà que hier j'ai replongé dedans.

Je venais d'allumer mon PC et dans grub j'ai choisi "Windows XP"

***(Maintenant l'auditoire prend un air compatissant)***

Ben oui, comme je ne suis pas complètement sevré, mon PC est encore en dual boot.

[...]

Heureusement, il existe encore des forum pour nous aider à surmonter notre volonté.

----------

## ghoti

Salut m'Biloute !

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> d'un air patibulaire

 

"Mais presque", comme aurait dit Coluche ...  :Wink: 

Moi je suis tabac_ic. ("Bonjour ghoti !"  :Wink:  )

J'ai arrêté depuis trois ans et demi.

Mais de temps en temps, je pique une sèche dans le paquet des copains.

Et ça me permet de constater à quel point c'est dégueulasse et de me demander comment j'ai été assez c*n pour tirer la cloppe pendant 35 ans !   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pixys

Peut-être faudrait-il utiliser la manière forte: supprimer le dual-boot et brûler les cds d'install de windows ??

----------

## kopp

ça commence par ne pas avoir de CD d'install de windows... les choses sont plus faciles après  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Dans la vie tout n'est pas noir tout n'est pas blanc ..

 Pour quelles raisons a tu redémarrer Windows ? 

 Si c'est pour jouer je te comprend .. pour le reste je demande à comprendre   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

rhoh, tout n'est pas porté sur linux...

----------

## Biloute

J'ai démarré le bousin parce que je voulais tester la beta5 de firefox.

J'ai bien aimé le mode plein écran avec la barre d'adresse qui se cache automatiquement mais ça m'a l'air toujours plus lent que Opera 2.27

Par contre maintenant ce qui me démange est de tester une beta Opera.

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'ai démarré le bousin parce que je voulais tester la beta5 de firefox.

 

Dispo sous Linux, même que le binaire précompilé est déjà dans Portage, et que l'ebuild pour le compiler est dans l'overlay mozilla... (et je l'utilise tous les jours d'ailleurs  :Razz: )

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Par contre maintenant ce qui me démange est de tester une beta Opera.

 

Dans Portage aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

Tiens cela me rappelle que j'ai moi aussi failli succomber il y a peut-être un an... Impossible de faire tourner profnote correctement avec wine... Je me décide alors de réintroduire une galette windows... Ben le cd était périmé, illisible, inexploitable... Bref j'ai été sauvé inextrémiste   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pareil que salamandrix mon CD d'XP est mort. Et de toute façon l'install d'XP c'est trop galère (je connais pas Vista mais je doute que se soit mieux).

----------

## anigel

Bonjour à tous.

Et merci de m'accueillir parmi vous. Je ne me présente pas car nombre d'entre vous me connaissent déjà. Je suis venu parceque je souffre, et que moi aussi de temps à autres je replonge.

La dernière fois c'était hier, à cause de Symantec Ghost Solution Suite. C'est un logiciel mal foutu, dont le support réseau est mauvais (ça varie parfois jusqu'à très mauvais), mais qui n'a pas d'équivalent libre (en terme de fonctionnalités). Il tourne sous Windows XP, je dois donc rebouter de temps en temps. C'est dur, et à chaque fois ça me fait mal de voir mon pauvre disque gratter comme ça pour charger 3 pilotes.

Mais il y a pire... bien pire... La fois d'avant, c'était à cause de Microsoft Visio : je devais créer des plans rapidement pour des implantations de chemins de câbles électriques, des supports réseau muraux, etc... Pas pu trouver de soft sous Nux, j'ai dû rebouter là aussi. Et quand je disais qu'il y avait pire : j'ai aimé... Visio. Oui, fouettez-moi encore  :Twisted Evil:  !

Mais j'essaie de me soigner : maintenant je fais tourner XP dans une machine virtuelle (je préfère ne pas vous dire quel logiciel de virtualisation j'utilise, j'ai peur d'une vague de suicides).

Voilà... Je sais, je devrais avoir honte, surtout que côté jeu, tout ce qui m'intéresse ou presque est supporté sous wine.

----------

## gglaboussole

ma vie:

 Je suis un peu un cas particulier...j'ai bientôt 34 ans et je me suis mis à l'informatique et  au téléphone gsm (  :Laughing:  ) il y a seulement quatre ans...

Le temps d'apprendre à faire un copier/coller avec windows, "m'amuser" à choper des virus et spywares et m'essouffler à les virer et puis je me suis tourné vers autre chose...par curiosité, par philosophie et surtout par défi..

En effet on m'a chuchoté que windows c'était un virus à lui tout seul, et qu'il était donc vain de chercher à nettoyer ce qui était déjà "sale"...ces propos me paraissait un peu intégriste,

J'ignorais tout de  votre monde de geeks et ce qu'il pouvait avoir d'intéressant- je dirais même que je ne comprenais pas comment on pouvait prendre du plaisir à passer des heures devant un ordi-

Il aura fallu une rupture non souhaitée (ouais franchement le céliba ça aide à l'informatique, hum...), une tendance douloureusement addictive à d'autres plaisir moins légaux, le raz le bol finalement de me voir AINSI et un nouvel AMOUR pour me reprendre finalement en main et à cause de- mais plus certainement grace à-  un ami gentooiste intégriste (mais surtout prosélyte) qui me pensait trop con, pas capable d'installer le "diamant" gentoo j'ai basculé...

2, 3.4  lectures à "blanc" du handbook avant, de nombreuses recherches sur ce forum et le wiki histoire de comprendre  et puis je me suis dit j'y vais ! ET Tant qu' à faire un STAGE  1 ! (et oui à l'époque-2005-  c'était une méthode d'install officiellement soutenue   :Rolling Eyes:  !) je vais lui montrer que le jéjé il est pas con et qui peut la faire tourner cette putain de gentoo ! il va y arriver !

Et oui, j'y suis arrivé (merci à vous , au fait   :Wink:  ) , et pis content du résultat... il est fier le gars ! faut dire que parfois il aime plus comprendre comment marche sa machine  que l'utiliser...et parfois il bouffe devant (geekite  annoncée ?)

BON BREF.. tout ça pour vous dire que le dual boot c'est fini depuis longtemps tout ce que que je faisais avec windows je le fais avec gentoo et l'inverse n'est pas vrai...(je ne suis pas gamer, à part quake4 qui marche sans problème) , mon pc me sert à musique, photos,encodage, acquisition audio,internet,télé,téléphone, multimédia,contacts....) je le fais avec gentoo, et j'ai l'impression que j'apprends chaque jour ( et rien que cela me satisfait ! ) Et APRES TOUT LES GARS IL Y  A BIEN DES GENS QUI FONT DES MOTS CROISES, POURQUOI ON POURRAIT PAS, NOUS, SE FAIRE CHIER , Aaa.....BIDOUILLER, TOUT SIMPLENT... ET GENTOO C'EST LA BISOUILLE DISTRIBUTION (enfin pour moi   :Embarassed:   désolé pour ceux qui bossent avec et que mes propos doivent irriter-et oui y parait qu'on peut aussi bosser  avec gentoo- 

Il n'y a qu'un équivalent de soft que je n'ai jamais pu trouver sous linux et qui me fait me demander parfois si je vais pas installer un windows sur un vieux pc...c'est Omnipage   :Crying or Very sad:  .. SI QUELQU'UN M'INDIQUE UN EQUIVALENT JE LUI PAIE UN BON RESTO A BORDEAUX   :Wink: 

Je pourrais le faire tourner avec wine peut être...mais je n'ai jamais voulu l'installer car je me suis toujours dis que ça émulerait peut être les virus aussi... (et j'ai jamais rien trouvé sur ce sujet...) j'ai tort d'avoir peur là dessus ?

Désolé de m'être un peu étendu...c'est soi la nature "catharsique" du sujet ou le rhum du samedi soir...

EDIT : Ou plus simplement : ce qui pourrait me faire regretter un dual boot (ça tiens à peu de chose quand même , hein ?)

EDIT 2eme édition : et tout ça pour omnipage 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Il aura fallu une rupture non souhaitée (ouais franchement le céliba ça aide à l'informatique, hum...) (...) ET GENTOO C'EST LA BISOUILLE DISTRIBUTION

 

 :Shocked:   :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 :Embarassed:   vi bidouille vous aurez compris....ça c'est bien le rhum magic banana   :Wink: 

----------

## Gardel_

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais j'essaie de me soigner : maintenant je fais tourner XP dans une machine virtuelle (je préfère ne pas vous dire quel logiciel de virtualisation j'utilise, j'ai peur d'une vague de suicides). 

 

hmmm, VMWare ?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut 

vu le prix du paquet, il faut que tu fasses un effort   :Wink: 

je te propose un patch autocollant:

```
# mount /boot

vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

```

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

#title Windows XP --> mets le en commentaire

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1
```

Si tu n'as pas le paquet sous les yeux, ça devrais passer   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Mais j'essaie de me soigner : maintenant je fais tourner XP dans une machine virtuelle (je préfère ne pas vous dire quel logiciel de virtualisation j'utilise, j'ai peur d'une vague de suicides).  
> 
> hmmm, VMWare ? 

 

Chhuuuuut !!!

----------

## YetiBarBar

Windows m'a soigné tout seul ....

Pour une raison que j'ignore, au bout de 3 ou 4 semaines à chaque réinstall, il se met à ne plus bouter .... Et comme le seul moyen de faire marcher mon chip wifi en WEP sous Win et le suivant :

- booter sous linux

- mettre ma clef wifi WEP

- rebooter sous windows (sans éteindre)

- me connecter au bon essid ...

Je vous laisse imaginer que je m'en sert énormement en ce moment ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Par contre, je suis attiré par les charmes d'un léopard, en dual boot avec Vista...

Heureusement, je contre-balances ces vices professionnels par une magnifique Gentoo 2015.4 à la maison

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Par contre, je suis attiré par les charmes d'un léopard, en dual boot avec Vista...

 

Beware the unproductive click & fancy concept  :Razz: 

Au pire il te reste tous ces joujous apporté par compiz-fusion etc... Mais comme sous mak ou zin (na na na je ne parle pas de ma cousine hein) ça sert strictement à rien tout ces trucs.

----------

## dapsaille

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> ma vie:
> 
>  ..
> 
> Je pourrais le faire tourner avec wine peut être...mais je n'ai jamais voulu l'installer car je me suis toujours dis que ça émulerait peut être les virus aussi... (et j'ai jamais rien trouvé sur ce sujet...) j'ai tort d'avoir peur là dessus ?
> ...

 

 +1 pour les virus c'est confirmé par les wine dev .. MAIS ca reste dans ton environnement wine .. que bien entendu tu ne lances jamais en root ^^

 Et puis rassures moi tu ne lances pas IE dans wine mais uniquement ton soft donc le virus tu veux l'attraper comment ?

 Aller essayes ^^ (et si ca fonctionnes tu me devras un bon rhum .. heuu ... resto   :Wink: )

EDIT : et si c'est le 8 merveille : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1875

----------

## Pixys

ya aussi PlayOnLinux (basé sur wine) qui assez sympa.

EDIT: moi ch'uis à Bordeaux ! moi ch'uis à Bordeaux ! moi ch'uis à Bordeaux !

----------

## gglaboussole

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Aller essayes ^^ (et si ca fonctionnes tu me devras un bon rhum .. heuu ... resto  )
> 
> 

 

Ah ben je vais peut être m'y coller ce week end, et je te tiendrai au courant par PM...  :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

tiens, j'ai trouvé ça sur le net en deux coups de cuiller à google

http://www.lea-linux.org/cached/index/Logith%C3%A8que:OCR.html

je sais pas ce que ça vaut j'ai pas de scanner et par conséquent je n'ai pas l'utilité de l'OCR

le site de claraOCR à l'air HS mais les deux autres ont l'air de bien fonctionner

(allez hop, t'as du bol je suis déjà à Bordeaux  :Smile:  )

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci Tanki ! J'avais sûrement du mal chercher...

C'est vrai que je préfère utiliser une solution 100% linux et éviter wine  (j'ai pas eu le temps d'ailleurs de me coller à wine ce we...)   je vais tester ça et t'as raison ce sera plus facile de t'en remercier vu que t'es déjà sur place    :Very Happy: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

J'ai aussi cherché pendant longtemps un bon soft d'OCR Open Source et n'ai jamais été convaincu, jusqu'à ce que j'essaye tesseract.

Il n'est pas dans la liste de Tanki et est, à mon sens, meilleur que GOCR.

En plus il semble être dispo dans Portage.

++

----------

